# Is it a good idea to put 2 different snakes together?



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

hey everyone. i have a 5ft+ Olive Python (wild one) and a 6ft Coastal Carpet Python. do you think it's a bad idea to put them together in the same enclosure? 

cheers.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 10, 2012)

short answer , no

im also hoping the wild caught olive was caught by someone with the proper licence to do so ? other wise put your suit on


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 10, 2012)

I have to go out nite clubbing and have no one to watch my new born baby . Do you think my Pit Bull could do the job ?


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

i got some pictures to prove you wrong if you want...


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> hey everyone. i have a 5ft+ Olive Python *(wild one)* and a 6ft Coastal Carpet Python. do you think it's a bad idea to put them together in the same enclosure?
> 
> cheers.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> i got some pictures to prove you wrong if you want...


who are you proving wrong ? and what are they wrong about


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

haha nar lol. it got caught in one of our quoll traps and got blind in 1 eye in the process... i have a letter from a vet saying it cannot be released into the wild. don't worry, i have the correct paper work for it.

well you said no and you said it was a bad idea so....


----------



## jonez (Jul 10, 2012)

To answer ur question mate yes it can be done but no its not ideal. If its a case of not having enough room for one sell it. Im sure ud rather see it go to a good home than dead.


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

dead...... your funny..


----------



## jonez (Jul 10, 2012)

Its happened before mate.


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

well considering the smaller one is or was wild means it wont attack the larger one. and the larger one is being feed frozen mice all it's life means it wont attack the smaller one....


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> haha nar lol. it got caught in one of our quoll traps and got blind in 1 eye in the process... i have a letter from a vet saying it cannot be released into the wild. don't worry, i have the correct paper work for it.
> 
> well you said no and you said it was a bad idea so....


yea but just because they might be in the same enclosure and doing ok now doesn't mean that you have proved any one wrong , you asked if its a good idea , you where told by most that no it isnt , just because you can do something doesn't make it a good idea


----------



## jonez (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats good mate. Just a question why post this thread if apparently u are already a genius on the subject?


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> View attachment 258587
> 
> 
> well considering the smaller one is or was wild means it wont attack the larger one. and the larger one is being feed frozen mice all it's life means it wont attack the smaller one....


oh yea , all good mate you seem to have it all worked out good luck 

and yea wild snakes wont attack captive ones when put together everyone knows that and yea feeding a snake a frozen mouse makes damn sure that it wont ever attack another snake , its a fool proof system 

(note major sarcasm if you couldn't tell )


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

i'm no genius.... i don't know much about snakes. i'm 16 not 30-40 so i'm no genius.... i was simply asking on what you thought about it? cause i've heard from other people that they've never seen 2 different snakes act like this...


----------



## TedWatts (Jul 10, 2012)

Its never good with any snakes to pair them together unless they are the same breed (with an exception of king snakes). Putting a WC with a CB poses problems because a WC may have problems with parasites (some live in snakes that are good to boost their immune system from other sicknesses) and could easily give it to a CB snake that can not fight that off. Good luck with the desicion you choose. I know I have played around with the desicion and ultimately put both of my female ball python and redtail boa together and no one is sick and they are just fine. Good luck... and before anyone says anything, yes I am aware its dangerous to put a boa with a python because of the risk of IBD being given to my python but I have proof that she doesn't carry IBD 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> i'm no genius.... i don't know much about snakes. i'm 16 not 30-40 so i'm no genius.... i was simply asking on what you thought about it? cause i've heard from other people that they've never seen 2 different snakes act like this...




you know all the answers, why bother posting?


----------



## jonez (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats good mate but all anyone has said is its not a good idea but if it is working for u than good on ya and it has been done a fair bit but also ended badly a fair few times.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 10, 2012)

As previously said good luck. However not recommended. Also ensure around feeding time that they are both full. If you do not then the larger one may look at the smaller one and think, decent sized meal, still smells like mice/rat! Delicious.
Also other thought pattern is disease? Was it properly quarantined? Each to their own. 
Just keep a close eye on them.
hopefully it works out for you!


----------



## stimigex (Jul 10, 2012)

Go for it!

You will more than likely end up with a nice fat olive in the end! They dont mind
a feed of reptile or two!


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 10, 2012)

What about when the Olive grows bigger? I have seen pictures on here of a captive bred olive half way through swallowing a port mac carpet. 
It sounds like you will do what ever you want but the bottom line is that just because it is working for you now it does not mean they are now besties and will always get along. While ever they are kept together there is a risk of one deciding not to wait for it's next rat and downing it's companion instead.
Hopefully that won't happen, but if it does you can't say you were not warned.


----------



## moussaka (Jul 10, 2012)

Why ask for advice when it's clear you've already made up your mind?


----------



## Khagan (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone still have that pic of the olive eating an intergrade to post lol?


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 10, 2012)

Go for it.Please keep us posted on how the story ends.


----------



## Khagan (Jul 10, 2012)

Wait i found it lol. Here you buddy, this is how good of an idea it is.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 10, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Wait i found it lol. Here you buddy, this is how good of an idea it is.




brutal... ya rekon that meal would fit perfect ay. lol 

Kodie= keep us posted on how ya go, i hope it all works out for you but if you have the space you mate you really should consider seperation. ive had dragons live together for years and then out of nowhere just decide to kick off and one always ends up losing a limb or tail. In snakes you will end up losing one of the two. keep that in mind mate. GL


----------



## RedBellyLove (Jul 10, 2012)

Kodie please listen to the advice that you ASKED for. Do NOT put them together. If you do you will be doing more harm then good. There are soo many reasons why. please do the right thing by both of the snakes.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 10, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Wait i found it lol. Here you buddy, this is how good of an idea it is.




wow, that friendship ended well... lol


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 10, 2012)

Assuming you only have one enclosure , you could get a big [ 50l or more ] click clack and put one in for now . Put the click clack in the big cage and it will stay warm , good for now . [ dont forget the air holes ;]


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 10, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> Assuming you only have one enclosure , you could get a big [ 50l or more ] click clack and put one in for now . Put the click clack in the big cage and it will stay warm , good for now . [ dont forget the air holes ;]


Where would you put the click clack?
It still needs a gradient.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 10, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## whyme (Jul 10, 2012)

Why cant it be released if it only has one eye? I think your vet is retarded to let it stay with you!!


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

Because it is blind in 1 eye it can't hunt properly , we have tested it with live stuff and it can't feed. so it is unfit for the wild...


----------



## Khagan (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> Because it is blind in 1 eye it can't hunt properly , we have tested it with live stuff and it can't feed. so it is unfit for the wild...



What a load...


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

just so everyone knows, the olive python is about 2m in length and a little fatter than a garden hose. the Carpet Python is 2.3m and about as fat as your arm. i know for a fact that they wont eat each other..... will keep you posted on what happening. by the way, i do have 2 cages. both 1000mm long X 400mm high and 400mm wide. and they both connect with 100mm PVC pipe. so they have been separated for about 3 months then i decided to put them together.

not a load... ok it see's the food, strikes. misses to the left... strikes again. misses to the right. strikes again misses abotu 3 more times then gets it..... you basically have to hit it on the nose for it to strike on target....


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 10, 2012)

Khagan said:


> What a load...



snakes dont need there eyes to hunt, they have there tongue..


----------



## Chanzey (Jul 10, 2012)

Only got to hit 1 target every few months..


----------



## moussaka (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> i know for a fact that they wont eat each other..... will keep you posted on what happening.



Yeah please do. Then at least there'll be another thread for the next idiot who 'knows for a fact' what his animals are and are not capable of.

Just a shame that one of these poor animals is likely to die before you realise your mistake.


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Only got to hit 1 target every few months..


 doesn't matter, he still can't feed properly.....


----------



## shell477 (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> i know for a fact that they wont eat each other.....



you do, do you?? 

Okay. I can live with that, coz you sound pretty definite.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 10, 2012)

im just wondering how a 16 year old kid got the all clear to keep a wild olive python wich is injured/ and it should be alot more bigger that a rose just sayin


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 10, 2012)

Would you look at that... you learn something new everyday. I never knew snakes were predominantly visual hunters, I wonder what those scales on the corners of their mouths are. They look so cool with those pits... and that forked tongue, wow could you believe how sensitive it is to smells. It could even discern from which side the smell comes from depending on which side of the fork has more sensory stimuli. Never knew one blind eye could affect them so much being such visual hunters.


----------



## shell477 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes well usually an injured animal would go to an authorised carer..... but vets don't always do that, they often let people look after things. I suppose its better than the person just killing it because they can't trust the vet for advice or medication.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Funniest thing I read in this whole thread is the title asking


> *Is it a good idea *to put 2 different snakes together?



and then the first post asking


> hey everyone. i have a 5ft+ Olive Python (wild one) and a 6ft Coastal Carpet Python. *do you think it's a bad idea *to put them together in the same enclosure?



So if anyone answers 'yes' are they meant to be saying it IS a good idea or it ISNT a good idea... *rofl* and vice versa...

Priceless!


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

shell477 said:


> Yes well usually an injured animal would go to an authorised carer..... but vets don't always do that, they often let people look after things. I suppose its better than the person just killing it because they can't trust the vet for advice or medication.


 i am an authorised carer... i am the local wild life carer where i live ok. you would not believe what i have to look after sometimes....


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> i am an authorised carer... i am the local wild life carer where i live ok. you would not believe what i have to look after sometimes....



Perhaps you should act more responsibly then and not house 2 wild animals (one with a handicap) together. Snakes are not a domesticated animal that have lost their natural instincts and traits, they will take full advantage of opportunity and enjoy a scaley snack at some stage.


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

snakefreak16 said:


> im just wondering how a 16 year old kid got the all clear to keep a wild olive python wich is injured/ and it should be alot more bigger that a rose just sayin


 like it's bigger than a hose but i mean it's not as fat as the carpet python.... if you look at the picture in the first page you'll understand what i mean


----------



## damian83 (Jul 10, 2012)

As thick as a hose? Mate has an albino darwin thicker than that at 50-60 cm


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Perhaps you should act more responsibly then and not house 2 wild animals (one with a handicap) together. Snakes are not a domesticated animal that have lost their natural instincts and traits, they will take full advantage of opportunity and enjoy a scaley snack at some stage.


 it gives them more room to move around.... and plus if they're happy why not let them be



damian83 said:


> As thick as a hose? Mate has an albino darwin thicker than that at 50-60 cm


 ok sorry, a hose was a little bit of an understatement. i can just fit my fingers around his body.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> it gives them more room to move around.... and plus if they're happy why not let them be



Because doing so puts one of them at risk. Knowingly putting an animal at risk = Cruelty. Good way to lose your authorisation as a wildlife carer.... just sayin'


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 10, 2012)

There is no way this kid is his local wildlife carer, he might think he is but im betting hes not.


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeahbutno said:


> There is no way this kid is his local wildlife carer, he might think he is but im betting hes not.


 haha i am, my whole family is...


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ah well, enjoy your trolling


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 10, 2012)

so does your family know anything about snakes because surely one of them knows its a bad choice


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> haha i am, my whole family is...


any proof , sorry but im not exactly going to just take your word for it and if you truly are then your family need to have a re think about if there the right people for the job


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 10, 2012)

Geez what would you guys on a reptile forum know about housing reptiles together, the kid is a wildlife carer he... he.... he.... nah can't keep going I'm out.


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 10, 2012)

So your whole family is wildlife carers and they think he cant catch things in the wild because he has one eye, and they also let you keep them together?
This has to be a troll


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> any proof , sorry but im not exactly going to just take your word for it and if you truly are then your family need to have a re think about if there the right people for the job


 snakes are mine.... i will let you know if they eat one another...


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> snakes are mine.... i will let you know if they eat one another...


This has to be a troll, if not you are an idiot. I would have thought your family would atleast have SOME basic knowledge


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you get your license out of a cereal box?


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> i am an authorised carer... i am the local wild life carer where i live ok. you would not believe what i have to look after sometimes....



Kodie, have a look at some of ImportedVaranus' threads here.... THEN you will know what it takes to be an "authorised" (or not!) carer, looking after injured/incapacitated/unwell animals is all about....


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keeping different species together is great, it really cuts down on the food bill.







By the way how on earth does an olive lose an eye in a quoll trap?


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 10, 2012)

where has my carpet python gone ohh there it is that was a great idea


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> snakes are mine.... i will let you know if they eat one another...


i asked for proof not that , why exactly did you quote me for that reply has nothing to do with what i asked


----------



## smeejason (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> snakes are mine.... i will let you know if they eat one another...


Awesome. Can u pm me when u do so I do not miss the thread before it is removed for excess abuse and I miss all the action.


----------



## jonez (Jul 10, 2012)

Kodie u really started a bushfire with this thread. Also u said the snakes are happy together? Not sure but are they smiling and kickin the footy together? Or are they just puttin up with one another till u miss a feed day by a few days... 
Im not callin u dumb but u need to be open to the fact that u asked and u recived... Group opinion is not not a good idea.. Also u are a carer just take care of them keep them seperate.


----------



## dedseayak (Jul 10, 2012)

This whole thing is way too suspicious. I'm not going to go to the extent of re-reading and quoting various points.. But my memory says originally 5ft olive python.. which is now 2m... (closer to 7 ft) and.. "i'm not an expert" yet... "I know what I'm doing!!"


----------



## silent36 (Jul 10, 2012)

Can i have the olive python before its eatin?


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 10, 2012)

Somehow I think it will be the olive who will be doing all the eating.


----------



## Wally (Jul 10, 2012)

Only five more days to go.....


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 10, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Only five more days to go.....



Thank whatever nominated deity for that... don't think i can handle much more


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jul 10, 2012)

kodie said:


> i am an authorised carer... i am the local wild life carer where i live ok. you would not believe what i have to look after sometimes....



Wow they must just give them out where you are...
Here in Qld you need to be over 18 years of age, give two references, provide evidence that you are NOT an idiot, have appropiate support from a veterinary clinic and have your property inspected to ensure you have enough space and a quarantine area - especially if you have your own collection as neither the WC or CBs should be put at risk.

All I can say is I am glad the wildlife carers I know, including myself would never ever be so stupid...
So you must have a Rehab wildlife carers licence then?


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Keeping different species together is great, it really cuts down on the food bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well a quoll was trapped and the olive got in the cage. had a fight with the quoll lost 1 eye/ ate the quoll and was to fat to get out...


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 10, 2012)

Whoever knew one-eyed snakes couldn't hunt? I'm booking a trip to Chappell Island to rescue all those poor tiger snakes. I never realised they were all slowly starving to death with their damaged eyes. Loads of them are blind in both eyes so they must be even worse off!


----------



## shell477 (Jul 10, 2012)

What type of carer are you Kodie? Do you have a license yourself, or is it just your parents and you help out?

You say you are the 'local carer' in your area, but say that all of your family have licences. That does contradict with your statement.


----------



## Kc_read (Jul 11, 2012)

Im so glad people like you Kodie put threads up like this, makes newbies to the hobbie like me feel so much better about myself and my husbandry knowledge and skill.

Much like the sadcases on social media making me feel good that my life isnt so miserable.

I cant believe this is real though not after what ive read so far, im leaning towards it being one of those nasty things that live under bridges


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 11, 2012)

Rule 14
I believe the troll has won.

Let's try adding some humour with a stupid haiku:

Philosoraptor
Socially Awkward Penguin
Anti-Joke Chicken​


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

shell477 said:


> What type of carer are you Kodie? Do you have a license yourself, or is it just your parents and you help out?
> 
> You say you are the 'local carer' in your area, but say that all of your family have licences. That does contradict with your statement.


 i have my Wildlife Carers Perment, i live on a small island and my family is the local cares.... we have authorization to be cares. we mainly deal with wallabys and birds but the snakes are mine.....


----------



## humba_jumba (Jul 11, 2012)

Kodie, if you are stupid enough to leave two snakes together of a different species than your an idiot... You don't deserve a licence and you have no idea... I think your just looking for an argument on APS and wasting peoples time... Get a life and the snakes would be better off released in the wild than in your care...


----------



## smithson (Jul 11, 2012)

humba_jumba said:


> Kodie, if you are stupid enough to leave two snakes together of a different species than your an idiot... You don't deserve a licence and you have no idea... I think your just looking for an argument on APS and wasting peoples time... Get a life and the snakes would be better off released in the wild than in your care...



True true


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

humba_jumba said:


> Kodie, if you are stupid enough to leave two snakes together of a different species than your an idiot... You don't deserve a licence and you have no idea... I think your just looking for an argument on APS and wasting peoples time... Get a life and the snakes would be better off released in the wild than in your care...


 cool story bro..... i don't care what you think, the snakes are happy....if they don't like each other they can move to other cage if they're not happy together. but this morning i went down to check on them....both curled up next to each other.... just because they're different species and people say they shouldn't be together doesn't mean they don't like it. i've had my olive for about 12months now and the coastal i've had for about 3 months... i know my snakes better than anyone else does so don't tell me whats right and whats wrong or whats best for them.... i know whats best for them ok!


----------



## Radar (Jul 11, 2012)

I love that a vet would pronounce a snake unable to survive in the wild simply because it is missing an eye. They number of wild snakes with a munted eye I've seen that are doing just fine....


----------



## jonez (Jul 11, 2012)

Boy genius!!! Oy kodie please publish a book on husbandry i would love to follow in ur footsteps.


----------



## saximus (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> i know my snakes better than anyone else does so don't tell me whats right and whats wrong or whats best for them.... i know whats best for them ok!


So why did you make this thread? 

I smell troll but this has been an entertaining read so hopefully it stays open for a bit


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

jonez said:


> Boy genius!!! Oy kodie please publish a book on husbandry i would love to follow in ur footsteps.


 Haters gonna hate, only reason your hating on me is cause i'm higher than you....your scum below me....


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> Haters gonna hate, only reason your hating on me is cause i'm higher than you....your scum below me....



Wow what a lovely comment..

Lets at least make this thread more interesting and start a pool of when his snake is going to be eaten...I take September


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

phantomreptiles said:


> Wow what a lovely comment..
> 
> Lets at least make this thread more interesting and start a pool of when his snake is going to be eaten...I take September




october 14th...


----------



## smithson (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> Haters gonna hate, only reason your hating on me is cause i'm higher than you....your scum below me....


 Pull your head out of *** mate went s*%# hits the fan
dont cry to all us end of story good bye!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> Haters gonna hate, only reason your hating on me is cause i'm higher than you....your scum below me....




and as far as thats concerned..... i wipe stuff like you off my shoes everyday...


----------



## smithson (Jul 11, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> and as far as thats concerned..... i wipe stuff like you off my shoes everyday...


Love your work!


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 11, 2012)

Got to give the young bloke an "A" for his trolling efforts ....


----------



## jonez (Jul 11, 2012)

Haters gunna hate? Im not hating on anyone my lil gangster. Just am amused at ur pathetic excuses " oh there happy" **** kid its a snake they dnt have emotions they are one of the most basic animals on this planet. My bredli also looked happy on my mates arm the other day till he decided his hand might taste nice. They are oppurtunistic animals. I hope urs dont eat one another for the snakes sake but i do hope ur parents pull there heads outta the sand and relise there son is to lost in his own self loathing personality to care for any animal


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> i'm higher than you..


wont argue with that , you must be pretty wasted to be doing what your doing , kids this is why you shouldn't take drugs , turns you into an idiot


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

jonez said:


> Haters gunna hate? Im not hating on anyone my lil gangster. Just am amused at ur pathetic excuses " oh there happy" **** kid its a snake they dnt have emotions they are one of the most basic animals on this planet. My bredli also looked happy on my mates arm the other day till he decided his hand might taste nice. They are oppurtunistic animals. I hope urs dont eat one another for the snakes sake but i do hope ur parents pull there heads outta the sand and relise there son is to lost in his own self loathing personality to care for any animal


 well your a pretty basic animal now arn't you....


----------



## animal805 (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> cool story bro..... i don't care what you think, the snakes are happy....if they don't like each other they can move to other cage if they're not happy together. but this morning i went down to check on them....both curled up next to each other.... just because they're different species and people say they shouldn't be together doesn't mean they don't like it. i've had my olive for about 12months now and the coastal i've had for about 3 months... i know my snakes better than anyone else does so don't tell me whats right and whats wrong or whats best for them.... i know whats best for them ok!



Are you for real? This clown beggars belief. August 25


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

i'll post some more pics to let you know how it's all working out


----------



## Carnelian (Jul 11, 2012)

What, do we have a Hoser the 2nd here, thinks he knows better than 99.999% of everyone else!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 11, 2012)

I bet his favourite artist, and I say that very lightly, is Lil Wayne. Maybe he should give up reptile keeping and follow in Weezys footsteps. The music industry seems to put a very high value on people that are bad at what they do.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 11, 2012)

I vote no new memberships to be accepted during semester and term breaks....


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

haha just so you sooks stop getting mad the snake are separated for now. just to see if ollie will eat again....


----------



## jonez (Jul 11, 2012)

Ooohh kodie u are sharp as a bowling ball....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> haha just so you sooks stop getting mad the snake are separated for now. just to see if ollie will eat again....




sooo they arent happy together then? if they were ollie would be eating...


----------



## smithson (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> i'll post some more pics to let you know how it's all working out
> the pic will be of one python
> wake up to your self boy


----------



## Wally (Jul 11, 2012)

Gilligan's got the internet at last.


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

they are happy it's just ollie hasn't been eating for 4 weeks now... might just be the cold weather... but i don't know...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> they are happy it's just ollie hasn't been eating for 4 weeks now... might just be the cold weather... but i don't know...




but i thought you knew everything?


----------



## jonez (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha u dont know? Gee thats interesting aparently u didnt know about keeping them together either but within a few minutes u were a expert in snake happiness..


----------



## Rob (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> they are happy it's just ollie hasn't been eating for 4 weeks now... might just be the cold weather... but i don't know...



Perhaps he has just gone off Maccas..... Maybe try him on KFC ?


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> haha just so you sooks stop getting mad the snake are separated for now. just to see if ollie will eat again....


he must of put the crack pipe down and came to his senses , good on you kodie now just try not to relapse


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> they are happy it's just ollie hasn't been eating for 4 weeks now... might just be the cold weather... but i don't know...



because he's trying to make room for the carpet. you're a dumb phuck mate. 

i can't believe it's illegal for people to own exotics and take care of them properly, yet no one will come to this retard's house and confiscate his animals that he is ultimately killing.


----------



## smithson (Jul 11, 2012)

Rehab is workin !!


----------



## smeejason (Jul 11, 2012)

Hang on every one of course they will not each other.. as u can see from the photo one is not stretched out laying still next to other one measuring if it will fit. i once new this women whose second cousins dogs uncle had a snake in his bed and it laid straight out and the vet said it was measuring him up as a meal.. this is not happening here so you all owe him an apology:lol::lol:


----------



## dedseayak (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> cool story bro..... I don't care what you think, the snakes are happy....if they don't like each other they can move to other cage if they're not happy together. But this morning i went down to check on them....both curled up next to each other.... Just because they're different species and people say they shouldn't be together doesn't mean they don't like it. I've had my olive for about 12months now and the coastal i've had for about 3 months... I know my snakes better than anyone else does so don't tell me whats right and whats wrong or whats best for them.... I know whats best for them ok!



then why post the original question!!??


----------



## Ally04 (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't understand why you posted this thread? You already had the snakes in the same enclosure when u first posted this and u have no interest in other peoples opinions, which is what you were asking for? Did you want a medal or something for "helping" an "injured" animal?

Go and release the poor snake. I'm sure he will be fine to hunt with 1 eye

And if he happens to die in the wild, this is how things work.


----------



## shell477 (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> i'll post some more pics to let you know how it's all working out



I personally would be happy seeing no more posts from you at all.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 11, 2012)

hahah they seem happy. lol. obviously u dont have enough heat on them duhhh they are curled up wiv each other because they are cold s>>>> and thats also why the olive wont eat but u know im not tryin to help u because u know your snakes better than everyone else but we may not know your snakes but we know the species and who would give u a licence u need to let that poor olive go it will be better of in the wild


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 11, 2012)

Ally04 said:


> I don't understand why you posted this thread? You already had the snakes in the same enclosure when u first posted this and u have no interest in other peoples opinions, which is what you were asking for? Did you want a medal or something for "helping" an "injured" animal?


ive been thinking about why he bothered with this post , im thinking that he didn't really want opinions on whether its a good idea at all , 

i think he was expecting every one on aps to be like " omg ive never seen an olive and a carpet together , your the best reptile keeper in the world teach me your ways please kodie i am begging you , you are are a better herpetologist than Gavin bedford himself and you proved that by keeping an olive and carpet in the same enclosure " that is the reply that i think he thought he would get , instead he got told how stupid it is to do it


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ive been thinking about why he bothered with this post , im thinking that he didn't really want opinions on whether its a good idea at all ,
> 
> i think he was expecting every one on aps to be like " omg ive never seen an olive and a carpet together , your the best reptile keeper in the world teach me your ways please kodie i am begging you , you are are a better herpetologist than Gavin bedford himself and you proved that by keeping an olive and carpet in the same enclosure " that is the reply that i think he thought he would get , instead he got told how stupid it is to do it


that made me laugh really hard, i was not expecting what you think. i was just wondering what people thought of it. and now i know what people think of it lol. the reason i posted it was because alot of people have never really seen to speices cooperate together....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> that made me laugh really hard, i was not expecting what you think. i was just wondering what people thought of it. and now i know what people think of it lol. the reason i posted it was because alot of people have never really seen to speices cooperate together....



thats because it SHOULDNT BE DONE!!!!


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> thats because it SHOULDNT BE DONE!!!!


 well that's good to know. they are happy together.... and who ever said this "obviously u dont have enough heat on them duhhh they are curled up wiv each other because they are cold"..... they don't need heat where i live... parts of their cages are exposed to the sun during the day.... and so what if they're curled together cause it's cold.... it's winter up here, they have logs and stuff to go into but they don't.... they choose to be together...


----------



## smithson (Jul 11, 2012)

Stuff him let him do what wants up the temp then your olive eat
lol


----------



## humba_jumba (Jul 11, 2012)

next thing you know you Kodie will be keeping crocodiles and chickens together, or snakes and birds together, maybe even goats and wolves together...


----------



## smithson (Jul 11, 2012)

Stuff him let him do what wants up the temp then your olive will eat a meal fit for a king lol


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

i'll let you know if they eat one another cause i know that's all you wanna see just so you can say "TOLD YA SO...."


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> well that's good to know. they are happy together.... and who ever said this "obviously u dont have enough heat on them duhhh they are curled up wiv each other because they are cold"..... they don't need heat where i live... parts of their cages are exposed to the sun during the day.... and so what if they're curled together cause it's cold.... it's winter up here, they have logs and stuff to go into but they don't.... they choose to be together...




arrrgggghhhh i give up. nothing worse than a know it all kid... good luck to you and your snakes... hopefully someone will be stupid enough to give you a EB to care for.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 11, 2012)

hahaha lol i find this sad for the carpet python but so funny how u think they are happy togeter i wish i was there to se your face when u realise there is only one snake in the tank


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

my olive is about 30-40cm smaller and about half as fat..... so he ain't gonna be eating the coastal...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> i'll let you know if they eat one another cause i know that's all you wanna see just so you can say "TOLD YA SO...."



no, everyone wants to stop that from happening. we may dislike you, but your snakes we love... now its time fotr you to get back on your tricycle, and back to preschool child.


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

it's not gonna happen, i'll give you all $1000 if it happens ok...


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 11, 2012)

mate there is a thing called ''growing'' and the olive is going to grow if it eats of course because u dont have enough heat post up some pics of them together so we can se how ''happy'' they are


----------



## morelia_mad (Jul 11, 2012)

A poster child for contraception right there.


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

snakefreak16 said:


> mate there is a thing called ''growing'' and the olive is going to grow if it eats of course because u dont have enough heat post up some pics of them together so we can se how ''happy'' they are


 really.... i didn't know that when you feed snakes they grow..... you learn something new everyday... i'll post some more pics later to show you the size difference so you can understand why i'm saying they wont eat each other...


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> it's not gonna happen, i'll give you all $1000 if it happens ok...


hahaha that made me laugh , do you even have a $1000 your still a kid , and i understand some kids might have large amounts of $$ from an inheritance or something but they don't have access to it usually until their about 18 , i went through the process myself 

you shouldn't bet large amounts of money on a bet that you will very likely loose


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 11, 2012)

im gonna be 1000 richer by the end of these couple of months


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> really.... i didn't know that when you feed snakes they grow..... you learn something new everyday... i'll post some more pics later to show you the size difference so you can understand why i'm saying they wont eat each other...


ok then lets change it around then , the coastal is going to eat the olive , oh wait thats right i remember one of your earlier posts you said that it wouldnt because its only been fed frozen mice and we all know that a snake fed on frozen mice becomes totally incapable of eating another snake


----------



## shell477 (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> well that's good to know. they are happy together.... and who ever said this "obviously u dont have enough heat on them duhhh they are curled up wiv each other because they are cold"..... they don't need heat where i live... parts of their cages are exposed to the sun during the day.... and so what if they're curled together cause it's cold.... it's winter up here, they have logs and stuff to go into but they don't.... they choose to be together...



Um, pretty sure its winter everywhere. What state you from, does it get very cold? Because I know in Vic it would be too cold without heat and they would brumate. Perhaps thats why the Olive hasnt been eating.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2012)

shell477 said:


> Um, pretty sure its winter everywhere. What state you from, does it get very cold? Because I know in Vic it would be too cold without heat and they would brumate. Perhaps thats why the Olive hasnt been eating.



the olive is WC and they have quolls so guessing north Australia somewhere...


----------



## jonez (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok how about if either of the snakes gets harmed in any way we will see if kodie and the lions at the zoo can co exist? I think its a fair trade


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 11, 2012)

:facepalm: At this entire thread. What a mess! Popcorn anyone?


----------



## smithson (Jul 11, 2012)

morelia_mad said:


> A poster child for contraception right there.


 Morelia mad you just made my day 
thank you


----------



## Carnelian (Jul 11, 2012)

OMG now the twit is encouraging other members to keep different snakes together. Please limit the posts this member makes, he obviously thinks he is right no matter what & is willing to share out wrong information he knows nothing about. 
Kodie, you really need to go & do some research about snakes natural history. Invest in some books by reputable people.


----------



## jonez (Jul 11, 2012)

Ur a nugget kodie


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely won't eat each other mate... I'm with you on this one. Only one of them will eat.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie u are the kind of person that needs to keep toys not live animals that need to be proply looked after


----------



## Poggle (Jul 11, 2012)

First of all i do believe this thread was started possibly by another person who is already a member on here.

here are my points i would like to add,

You are 16? - i believe under regulations u have to be minimum of 18 to be a wild life carer. If it is the case you are working under your family's permit, i hope they realize they need a specific permit to care and rehabilitate reptiles.

2. the olive will more then like grow quicker, if you can get a wild snake to eat frozen food of course, in which case it will get hungry and hunt the nearest moving object, being your carpet.

3. asking questions on this thread and then debating against them is not going to win you over the line mate, people do not like seeing snakes put in risk of being harmed.

4. if the snake is injured, it is not as simple as it is missing the food, snakes actually don't really use their eye sight to hunt lil buddy. so either the vet is not really sure about snakes and their anatomy as to how they hunt, or he is dodgy and useless. 

5. how does something the size of this snake, squeeze into a quoll trap, and only hurt it's eye. Second to that, why are you trapping quolls?

Anyway my questions over til i think of something else.


----------



## Carnelian (Jul 11, 2012)

Look, they may live together perfectly fine for a week, a month, a yr or even forever BUT your chances are pretty slim that it will remain that way. They are opportunistic feeders & DO NOT have the same thought pattern as mammals. If one does attempt to eat the other, in most cases both will die, it has been reported over & over again. I would not be taking the risk because I care about my pets too much & would hate to lose one due to my own stupidity. Why don't you want to listen to people who have been in the hobby longer than you have been alive? You are very naive & obviously very stubborn (or stupid, you tell me) to not listen to the advise given along with pics to prove what is being said.

Also what happened to quarantine? Or don't you know what that is!


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

Poggle said:


> First of all i do believe this thread was started possibly by another person who is already a member on here.
> 
> here are my points i would like to add,
> 
> ...


 answer to 5. my mum is a Ranger and they are trapping quolls to understand more about them and why there are going endangered on the mainland...
4.it is hopeless. when it ate the quoll the quoll fought back and ripped the snakes face and neck open..
3. your right about that one 
2. the olive will not grow quick enough to be able to eat the coastal...
1. we have all the correct licenses and stuff to care for them.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 11, 2012)

mate u have something on your mouth ohh dont worry its just a bit of bull*****


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> answer to 5. my mum is a Ranger and they are trapping quolls to understand more about them and why there are going endangered on the mainland...hmmmmm
> 4.it is hopeless. when it ate the quoll the quoll fought back and ripped the snakes face and neck open..believable , thats why its recommended not to live feed
> 3. your right about that one  most people have been right about what they have said in this thread , except you of course youve just been wrong the whole time
> 2. the olive will not grow quick enough to be able to eat the coastal...wrong it may still try it on , plus the coastal may try it on the olive , never really know
> 1. we have all the correct licenses and stuff to care for them.i asked you before but you just ignored me , i want proof im not going to just take your word for it that you have the licence not after everything else you have said


 
my answers are in red


----------



## Khagan (Jul 11, 2012)

How many more pics of snakes eating snakes do you need to realise they DO and WILL eat other snakes, regardless of how well you THINK they get on?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 11, 2012)

It's my kryptonite...


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

i think the troll won, over 2.5k views, 150 replies......troll doin what trolls do


----------



## Poggle (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> answer to 5. my mum is a Ranger and they are trapping quolls to understand more about them and why there are going endangered on the mainland...if your mother is a ranger then i don't understand why she would allow a wild snake to be put in with a captive one ??
> 4.it is hopeless. when it ate the quoll the quoll fought back and ripped the snakes face and neck open.. wild snakes are not hopeless. they are predators. oppertunistic feeders. I dont know how it got in with the quoll, had enough body length to kill it and only suffer minor injuries.
> 3. your right about that one  unfortunately yes i am.
> 2. the olive will not grow quick enough to be able to eat the coastal... - that snake is already big enough to eat your coastal sorry.
> 1. we have all the correct licenses and stuff to care for them.


 - lic. no ? What state are you in? I am assuming Qld? and what small island? just to let you know people from the approprite authorities do trawl these threads, and take matter of concern seriously. 

In this account, a 16 year old boy has taken possession of a wild Olive python, who was injured. Although has been allowed to keep it thanks to his mother being a ranger, although she is a ranger who is not really concerned about quarantine or cannibalism in snakes let alone housing requirements for injured reps?

As "someone" who has worked for various parks and wild life, and now i have my own business, which incorporates rehabilitating injured reptiles, this concerns me, and i am only a little fish.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 11, 2012)

i would say that you parents are carers and not you, this may be true.

i feel you are understanding this wrong. snakes will have a go at each other. it doesnt matter if the olive is smaller. have you ever seen a snake eat a deer? have a watch on you tube you wouldnt belive it till you saw it. size can be decieving. It might not happer for a while but if you care for these animals at all you need to try to understand that it is a very real possibility that this can happen...

people have kept different species together and some are ok but for the most its not good practise.

fmx riders dont wear helmets cause the crash every time, its just incase. same here mate. your just proving by being big headed that you care very little about the welbeing of these snakes..

how will you feel when things go down and its your fault through bad husbandry that one or both of the pythons die??


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 11, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> i think the troll won, over 2.5k views, 150 replies......troll doin what trolls do



Only because everone's feeding the troll


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats some pro trolling


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 11, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Thats some pro trolling



Signs that a hobby is needed... I like crochet. It keeps typing hands busy. Or there's always stamp collecting...


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 11, 2012)

you will probably find that this is all a load of **** and he made it up for a laugh.


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> cool story bro..... i don't care what you think, the snakes are happy....if they don't like each other they can move to other cage if they're not happy together. but this morning i went down to check on them....both curled up next to each other.... just because they're different species and people say they shouldn't be together doesn't mean they don't like it. i've had my olive for about 12months now and the coastal i've had for about 3 months... i know my snakes better than anyone else does so don't tell me whats right and whats wrong or whats best for them.... i know whats best for them ok!



Okay, simple question for you, if I may.... You say, and I quote: "if they don't like each other they can move to other cage if they're not happy together" - without human interference (yours, no doubt), how can they do this? You're keeping them together, aren't you?

"i've had my olive for about 12months now and the coastal i've had for about 3 months..." - I'm assuming you've had them together all this time? You wait until NOW to ask your question "Is it a good idea to put two different snakes together?"...

"i know my snakes better than anyone else does so don't tell me whats right and whats wrong or whats best for them.... i know whats best for them ok!" - So.... why ask the question if you "know what's best for them"? I'm going to lean toward a positive here, and suggest you had an inkling, niggling doubt in your mind that what you were doing was, in fact, wrong, hence the NEED to ask your question... If I'm right, then THANK GOODNESS, there is hope for you!

That is all! 
"


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 11, 2012)

:facepalm: OMG 11 pages......& nothing!! (except that you have given me much amusement whilst i lie here in hospital bored outta my brain) 

P.S- You are ALL wrong, KODIE says so!!!!

*Kodie, *you are a boy genius, no room for enclosures......problem solved, we can all now have more snakes, cause you have said they can live together happily, & you know everything!! We should all be paying you $1000 for the knowledge you have so generously given to us. 

P.S- If by SOME chance you find only one snake in the enclosure.......dont panic or think you should have listened to these replies, you will find your 'missing snake' inside his 'bestfriends' belly......they are just sharing some love, they like to keep each other warm like this.


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 11, 2012)

everyone should report this thread as spam so then it will be closed, then he wont be getting the attention that he wants.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> answer to 5. my mum is a Ranger



Don't mess with kodie. My advice.


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 11, 2012)

mareebapython said:


> everyone should report this thread as spam so then it will be closed, then he wont be getting the attention that he wants.



...but what will we do for laughs........???


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> my answers are in red


 i didn't feed the quoll to the snake... killing a quoll is a $10,000 fine where i live ok, the snake got in a quoll cage which a quoll had been trapped in...


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 11, 2012)

here you go kiddies more fodder for APS....

Anybody want to ask why he's trapping quolls?


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> i didn't feed the quoll to the snake... killing a quoll is a $10,000 fine where i live ok, the snake got in a quoll cage which a quoll had been trapped in...



Maybe you could ask your mum to get a photo of *you* trapped inside the quoll cage......you know just so we have an idea on what exactly happened to the snake? Just be careful not to lose an eye though, some doctor may decide it best to keep you with their pet croc......because, well they like cuddles too.


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

LizardLady said:


> Okay, simple question for you, if I may.... You say, and I quote: "if they don't like each other they can move to other cage if they're not happy together" - without human interference (yours, no doubt),* how can they do this?* You're keeping them together, aren't you?
> 
> "i've had my olive for about 12months now and the coastal i've had for about 3 months..." - I'm assuming you've had them together all this time? You wait until NOW to ask your question "Is it a good idea to put two different snakes together?"...
> 
> ...


 as i said before i have 2 cages. about 1m long 40cm high and 40cm wide. they are connected buy some PVC Pipe..... they are free to move from cage to cage if they are not happy with eachother.... but everytime i see them they are always curled up next to each other or onot of each other...


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I think this thread has gone on long enough. You've been warned one may eat the other one maybe not today maybe not tomorrow but in time to come you should be made fully aware, and understand the risk you are deciding to take with the pythons in question .... enough said ... not worth of 12 pages .... If you can't take in the information people are telling you so be it .... but this thread is now closed


----------

